# Knitting group in MA



## Knittinginmass (Oct 21, 2015)

I live in Oxford MA 8 miles from Worcester and I would very much like to be in a knitting group. Dies anyone know if one in my area? Many thanks Robin


----------



## Nanaknits02360 (Sep 29, 2016)

Following! I'm in Plymouth!


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

We have a knit group in Falmouth.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you go to any groups around Plymouth Nanaknits. I go to the one at the senior center in Plymouth and Bourne community building


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

Where is the group in Falmouth and what day. I inquired at the senior center and there was none


----------



## Nanaknits02360 (Sep 29, 2016)

I haven't been to the senior center. I should look into it!


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

There are groups at Quincy Senior Center and the Weymouth Senior Center I know.


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

Ask at a Michael's, local yarn store, or AC Moore store, they should know if any group comes there to buy yarn. Call local Senior Centers-many have knitting groups. I found out about local groups when they were featured in our local newspaper. Good luck!


----------



## Knittinginmass (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you. I had never thought of that. Robin in MA


----------



## craftygac (Dec 6, 2013)

No. American Marytrs Church in Auburn Ma has a group that meets once a week to do prayer shawls. You could call them. I saw it in the bulletin. I am more of avid crocheter but I do knit. I will watch this site and see how you are doing finding one.


----------



## Knittinginmass (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you so much. That is just next door,..


----------



## craftygac (Dec 6, 2013)

If you are not successful and I can figure out a way to give you my email or phone number without breaking the rules of knitting paradise I would love to get together and enjoy a person to knit with or crochet with. Maybe someone watching this can tell me how.


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

The group is at the Falmouth Arts Center on Thursdays from 430- 7 pm. We have a great group. Do yarn crawls, having a potluck this weekend. Wonderful people!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

craftygac said:


> If you are not successful and I can figure out a way to give you my email or phone number without breaking the rules of knitting paradise I would love to get together and enjoy a person to knit with or crochet with. Maybe someone watching this can tell me how.[/qu
> 
> Send a private message.


----------



## Jay Dee (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi, I'm in Waltham Ma. Any knitting groups near by? Tks


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

How about New Bedford, any knitting (or crocheting) groups here?


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

How about New Bedford, any knitting (or crocheting) groups here?


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

Have you tried Eva's in Fairhaven?


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

suzrobbins said:


> Have you tried Eva's in Fairhaven?


No I haven't Is that on Main St?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Robin, Try the Sheep Shack in Holden, or the shop on Pleasant St. in Worcester (can't think of the name). If you get desperate, PM me, I've haven't had a knitting group for a few years now, and I'm not that far from you. To my knowledge the local Michaels and A C Moore stores don't have knitting groups.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

craftygac said:


> Maybe someone watching this can tell me how.


Go to the top of the page, click on Personal Messages, arrow down and "follow your nose." You can talk to anyone via PMs.

Also - for all inquirers - I have my group at the local senior center Thursday mornings and there's another that meets on Wednesday nights at our library, plus I occasionally visit another group that meets Mondays at a library in a nearby town.

Groups are out there and if you can't find one, ASK if you can start one at your senior center.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I live in Woonsocket, RI.
Our local library has has a group that meets once a week.
Check out your local library too.
Dick


----------



## MaBee (Jul 13, 2015)

Worcester Senior Center has one on Wednesdays.


----------



## MaBee (Jul 13, 2015)

Worcester Senior Center has one on Wednesdays.


----------

